# Vomiting in the AM



## kayharley (Jan 8, 2009)

My 1.5 year old Cairn has been vomiting a small amount of bile every morning. He's had blood work done and a thorough checkup, he's been wormed, I've changed his diet, started feeding him later in the day, feeding him earlier in the morning and so far nothing has helped.
His stools are great, appetitie normal and energy level is that of a hurricane. He doesn't chew anything in the house, his toys are all intact and there are no poisons or other substances he can get into.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My boy Rex did this in the past, and I was told that as soon as I got up in the morning, to give him a treat to put something in his empty belly. I would usually get up around 5AM and the dogs didn't get fed until around 6:30. After I gave him a quick treat first thing, it eventually went away.
Since our switch to Raw, the problem is gone.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Bile vomit is usually caused because the stomach is expecting food and secretes digestive juices. When food doesn't arrive, the stomach rids itself of the unneeded juices. I would try feeding a late night snack just before bedtime or a very early morning snack or feed breakfast immediately after waking up. Also varying meal times helps. For example if the dog is used to getting fed at 7am every morning and then no food arrives at 7, he may have bile vomit shortly afterwards. If he doesn't know what time to expect his meal, this won't happen.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

This happened with my brother's lab because they were only feeding him in the morning so he would vomit every morning expecting food (just as RFD said). But my brother and his gf like to sleep in so this poor dog would just be starving and hungry and waiting for his food and vomit several times a week in the morning. Of course, this also started happening much more frequently when they switched him from Kirkland brand to Nutro Max. As soon as they switched him back to Kirkland and started feeding him twice a day, he stopped throwing up.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree. My small dog does that periodically and it's because she is hungry as soon as she gets up but being a picky eater I can't always get her to eat first thing in the morning. I try to feed her early and close to bedtime so she has food in her stomach. It seems to help.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 21, 2009)

I had this problem with my Vizsla. I had to feed him dinner later at night, becasue he was going to long between dinner and breakfast. I added a third feeding in the day. One regular feeding in the am. Then a half portion at dinner, then the other half portion around 10-11pm. As soon as, I switched to the third feeding, he stopped vomitting immediately. I did this for a couple of months, the I tried back to regular feedings, and it was good again. I seems that between the 6month-2year range, many dogs do this. But it is very simple to fix.


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

We had similiar problems with a couple of ours. We now feed them all a late night snack (1/2 cup kibble) & potty at night before bedtime, then early in the morning they must eat/potty first thing. Not all of them act this way-but some have more sensitive digestive problems than others I think & it's best to try to avoid an "empty stomach".:smile:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to have this problem with two of mine until I started giving them a very small snack before they go to bed. Ever since then I haven't had any issues with it at all...


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

This must be very common because I had the same problem with my Lab. One of my buds told me to try a little snack before bedtime.......it worked. She hasn't thrown up in the morning since I started the snacks.

Apparently their little empty bellies don't like going that long between meals (& I do feed twice a day........but she still goes from 6:30PM to 6:30AM w/nothing to eat so she gets her snack around 10PM & it's worked so far). During the day, I do give her veggies or a healthy treat a couple of times but overnight she was getting nothing.

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who was going through that.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Cajun said:


> I had this problem with my Vizsla. I had to feed him dinner later at night, becasue he was going to long between dinner and breakfast. I added a third feeding in the day. One regular feeding in the am. Then a half portion at dinner, then the other half portion around 10-11pm. As soon as, I switched to the third feeding, he stopped vomitting immediately. I did this for a couple of months, the I tried back to regular feedings, and it was good again. I seems that between the 6month-2year range, many dogs do this. But it is very simple to fix.


I was doing the same thing with my old terrier mix and now that she is with my mom, my mom keeps seeing her do the vomitus thing and freaks out saying, 'She is old and can't keep her food in!! I don't know what to do!!!!!'. I told her to do the feeding in the am when she gets up and again just before bed time. She won't do it though because she 'free feeds' where she puts a bowl of food down in the morning and when it's gone, its gone! I HATE that!! Being that she is an older dog, she needs a little more attention to detail and I don't think my mom is 'down-wit-dat'! Abbi is 13 years old now. 
Oh well!
Good luck with you little one!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

kayharley said:


> My 1.5 year old Cairn has been vomiting a small amount of bile every morning. He's had blood work done and a thorough checkup, he's been wormed, I've changed his diet, started feeding him later in the day, feeding him earlier in the morning and so far nothing has helped.
> His stools are great, appetitie normal and energy level is that of a hurricane. He doesn't chew anything in the house, his toys are all intact and there are no poisons or other substances he can get into.
> Any suggestions?


A lot of us have had this problem and what everyone has posted does work. But, there is one more thing that hasn't been mentioned is to, perhaps, leave some food in his bowl overnight (free feeding) and see if he nibbles on it. This may also help. Let us know how it goes.:biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I was doing the same thing with my old terrier mix and now that she is with my mom, my mom keeps seeing her do the vomitus thing and freaks out saying, 'She is old and can't keep her food in!! I don't know what to do!!!!!'. I told her to do the feeding in the am when she gets up and again just before bed time. She won't do it though because she 'free feeds' where she puts a bowl of food down in the morning and when it's gone, its gone! I HATE that!! Being that she is an older dog, she needs a little more attention to detail and I don't think my mom is 'down-wit-dat'! Abbi is 13 years old now.
> Oh well!
> Good luck with you little one!


Keep working on your mom - she might come around! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

What exactly does bile vomit look like anyway? Is it a clear fluid or does it have color? I don't think I've seen this or maybe I have but was not sure.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I always thought bile vomit was the yellow and clear liquid that is vomited up. And, when there is not more bile, there is the dry retching. But, now that you mention it, I'm not 100% sure either.


----------

